# New Frank pics



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

These are for you, Carolee!

[attachment=33303:IMG_9645.jpg]
What? Dirty? Me? No way!
[attachment=33304:IMG_9649.jpg]
Wait, what am I doing in this sink, for crying out loud??

[attachment=33305:IMG_9653.jpg]
What is wrong with you people? I wasn't even dirty!

[attachment=33310:IMG_9660.jpg]
Ok fine, maybe I was little a dirty.

[attachment=33306:IMG_9657.jpg]
Wee! I'm all pretty!

[attachment=33307:IMG_9663.jpg]

[attachment=33308:IMG_9693.jpg]
Thanks for giving me my bath and making me all clean!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Your narrative is always so funny! He looks adorable, of course....


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG he is such a darlin'. 

Too cute.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: These are so cute!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

THUD. I'm in love, again!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

wee, he's all clean....and totally scrumptious!! :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Aaaahhhh, I love that Frank!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Frank is adorable, Stacy!!! :wub: He has the sweetest lil face!!! :wub: I love the narrative for the pics, too!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Your narrative is always so funny! He looks adorable, of course.... [/B]


He cleans up very nicely, doesn't he? I wuv my Frank!



> OMG he is such a darlin'.
> 
> Too cute.[/B]


Thank you!!



> :HistericalSmiley: These are so cute!! Thanks for sharing![/B]


Oh thank you for looking!



> THUD. I'm in love, again!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frank has the cutest personality to go along with his cute face!



> wee, he's all clean....and totally scrumptious!! :wub:[/B]


I love them when they are all clean! I can never stop taking pics!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

> THUD. I'm in love, again!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also my favorite pic of the cutie!! He cleans up well Stacy  Glad you posted pics!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*sigh* My Frank!! It's been so long sweet boy! Ok...all is right in the world again and I can go to bed and have a good night's sleep. Thanks Stacy. I was soooooo needing my Frank fix. He's better than Calgon. (For those of you too young to remember it's a brand of bubble bath and the slogan was, Calgon....take me away!) Hmmmm....kinda looses something when you have to explain it. :blush: Oh well...I'm exhausted. Off to bed with my 2 babies and dreaming of MY Frank. :wub:


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

HE IS PRECIOUS!!!! ***************heart attack******************

Thank you Stacy! What a cutie!!! What a funny sweet little guy - I am so in love with him!!!

The days get longer and longer with little frank in mind....I thought it was difficult waiting this past year, but these few weeks are the worst wait of all!! :smilie_tischkante: 


He looks adorable 'dirty' as well
:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Hahhaa i love giving fluffy dogs baths because they shrink and then when they dry they get big and fluffy again - they are so cartoony like that!!  And you know - i LOVE cartoons.

Please give Frank lots and lots of kisses from me and Ken.

We'll be thinking about him tonight

:grouphug: 

-carol-


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Frank is gorgeous, dirty, wet, clean & all fluffed up, he's a beautiful little boy. :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Frank is just adorable :wub:

He really is one handsome little guy Stacy, you must be so proud!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Aww, look at Mr. Frank! He is SO cute!! I cant believe how big he is already! It really seems like just last week they were born!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> *sigh* My Frank!! It's been so long sweet boy! Ok...all is right in the world again and I can go to bed and have a good night's sleep. Thanks Stacy. I was soooooo needing my Frank fix. He's better than Calgon. (For those of you too young to remember it's a brand of bubble bath and the slogan was, Calgon....take me away!) Hmmmm....kinda looses something when you have to explain it. :blush: Oh well...I'm exhausted. Off to bed with my 2 babies and dreaming of MY Frank. :wub:[/B]


Um.. I hate to say it, but he's probably going to be Carolee's Frank. He needs his own home where he can be spoiled like his bro Mateo. 

I remember Calgon, good stuff. :aktion033: 

I'm sure Carolyn will share Frank though... (right Carolyn??)



> HE IS PRECIOUS!!!! ***************heart attack******************
> 
> Thank you Stacy! What a cutie!!! What a funny sweet little guy - I am so in love with him!!!
> 
> ...


Yep, maybe you can draw Frank. Lots of circles there, right?? :smrofl: :smrofl: 

I know Frank is going to be SOOO happy with you!! He's sooo much like Caddy, it's uncanny, which means he's got a lot of personality!

++++++

In light of recent posts on 'advertising' on SM by posting pics, I just want to say that I have not found homes for these boys because of SM. Mateo(Gigantore's) mom, Joyomom, I met at a dog show and I met Carolee on another forum. Both of these wonderful ladies I encouraged to join SM, and so here they are! Carol and her hubby came up to my house a few weeks ago and well, they are just awesome! I have to say, this is the upside of having puppies, being able to share them with wonderful people like Joanne and Carol! :chili:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that you found wonderful homes for Frank and Mateo and that their new mommy's are on SM now! Its been so much fun to watch the progress from Caddy's swollen belly to the birth and their antics and now their new homes, thank you for sharing this journey!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Frank N Beans is adorable - he has a perfect face ... I :wub: him


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I wasn't sure if it was "official" so I PM'd Carol already :biggrin:

That is so exciting that you found *fantastic *homes for your puppies AND that we (and you) get to continue watching them grow! 

Stacy, Thank you for sharing your puppies with us!!! I know it'll be difficult to see him go, but knowing he's going to go to a fantastic and loving home will definitely make it easier! *hugs*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Carolyn, here are some more pics of Frank, jsut not as good as the others!

[attachment=33312:IMG_9674.jpg]
[attachment=33313:IMG_9678.jpg]



Here is a cute pic of Lucy

[attachment=33314:IMG_9615.jpg]
and Lucy and marina
[attachment=33316:IMG_9601.jpg]

And here is a blurry pic of Pat Keen showing Caira
[attachment=33315:IMG_9623.jpg]


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

> I'm sure Carolyn will share Frank though... (right Carolyn??)>[/B]


Ofcourse I will! ! :grouphug: 



> Yep, maybe you can draw Frank. Lots of circles there, right?? :smrofl: :smrofl:
> 
> I know Frank is going to be SOOO happy with you!! He's sooo much like Caddy, it's uncanny, which means he's got a lot of personality![/B]


Yes he's very circle-y..and maybe a little zigzaggy as well , I'll see what I can do   We are going to be SO happy with him! Caddy is a sweetheart!! I'm so happy to hear he's like his mom - he's going to be the prince of our family that's for sure!!




> In light of recent posts on 'advertising' on SM by posting pics, I just want to say that I have not found homes for these boys because of SM. Mateo(Gigantore's) mom, Joyomom, I met at a dog show and I met Carolee on another forum. Both of these wonderful ladies I encouraged to join SM, and so here they are! Carol and her hubby came up to my house a few weeks ago and well, they are just awesome! I have to say, this is the upside of having puppies, being able to share them with wonderful people like Joanne and Carol! :chili:[/B]


Yes, we had the pleasure of meeting Stacy and her wonderful family. I am SO glad that I took the time to find a reputable breeder, and in return I've found the puppy of my dreams AND a good friend  Thanks Stacy  ::::HUGS::::


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

> Carolyn, here are some more pics of Frank, jsut not as good as the others!
> 
> [attachment=33312:IMG_9674.jpg]
> [attachment=33313:IMG_9678.jpg]
> ...



Thanks for posting more!! I love Frank ..i just want to pick him up and give him lots of kisses. We are going to have to visit again..real soon! :smpullhair: 

Lucy is such a cutie-pie - I love that pic of her and Marina together - what a great pair!!

:chili:


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, what a handsome boy he is!! :wub: He looks great and he sure cleans up nicely!! I can't believe how much he has grown already!!


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

> [attachment=33306:IMG_9657.jpg]
> Wee! I'm all pretty![/B]



oh yes, you are ! :wub: :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

oh how lucky we all are to share yet another one of Caddy's babies on this board. :chili: Frank is quite the handsome young lad there and I'm sure you are going to be very happy with him. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Frank is Adorable!!! :wub: How do you keep him from messing up his topknot when you're done?  That's the 1st thing Abbey does when I set her on the floor!!! :angry:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Frank is quite the handsome dude! So what's his new name going to be?


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Aweeee.... he's totally adorable! A little heartbreaker!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

He is absolutely adorable! I love holding them close and burying my face in their fur when they are fresh from a bath.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Stacy, he is soooooooooooo handsome! Nissa just melts when she sees Frank. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> oh how lucky we all are to share yet another one of Caddy's babies on this board. :chili: Frank is quite the handsome young lad there and I'm sure you are going to be very happy with him. :smilie_daumenpos:[/B]


I know, I love being able to see these pups grow up on here! As you know, Frank is my favorite and it's going to be hard to give him up *sniffs* But I know he will be very happy when he get to go to his new home!



> Frank is Adorable!!! :wub: How do you keep him from messing up his topknot when you're done?  That's the 1st thing Abbey does when I set her on the floor!!! :angry:[/B]


Well, you'll notice that most of these pics are right after i shut off the dryer and put the topknot in, LOL. It doesn't fare well beyond that.Mostly i have found that if you keep putting it in, eventually they will stop fighting it. That's how I got caira ovr her adversion to her face bands. Just kept putting them in every time she'd rub them out and eventually, she left them alone, thank goodness!



> Frank is quite the handsome dude! So what's his new name going to be?[/B]


Not sure! I bet it will be cute and will suit him no matter what it is!



> He is absolutely adorable! I love holding them close and burying my face in their fur when they are fresh from a bath.[/B]


Yes, i love freshly bathed dogs! They always look so good and fluffy!


> Stacy, he is soooooooooooo handsome! Nissa just melts when she sees Frank. :wub:[/B]


Tell Nissa he's jailbait right now, LOL. Although they are starting to get those hormones going, i think so it won't be long before he starts noticing the ladies. Now he doesn't really care who it is, LOL


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Frank is the cutest little man. His new family is going to be very lucky. Those sweet puppy eyes make me smile every time I look at his pics. :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-so cute :smheat:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww!! Frank you are soo handsome!!! You have the cutest little baby face!  :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

MY Frank isn't going to be MY Frank anymore??? :smcry: I had a feeling when I saw your first post. *sniff* I knew it was bound to happen. ::sobbing now:: Carolee you are just soooooo fortunate that I already have 2! You couldn't be getting a better puppy imo. I just fell in love with that guy. And Stacy thank you so much that you let him go to someone who will be posting pics of him here on SM. Congratulations Carolee. I'm really so <strike>envious</strike> happy for you!  Have you picked out a name yet?


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Such a PRETTY boy :wub: . Sarah


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Congratulations Carolee on your new family member! Frank ("No Name") was my fav from the start. It has been such fun watching he and his litter mates grow. It will be a joy to have a puppy raised by Stacy and her family I'm sure! I hope you and he are as happy together as I am with my baby boy Shoni. Shoni is 8 mo. old now but is still my baby! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute! Cute! Cute!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I always feel so sad when one our babies leaves his birth home to go to his forever home. Since we all shared in the birth, we all sort of miss him when he moves. I'm so happy, however, that new mom will share Frank with us. He certainly is a beauty.
Remember, we can never have too many Frank pictures.


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

Ken and I have been thinking of a bunch of names, but we really like his original name FranknBeans! All my family pets in the past have had food names so we figured we'd stick to that. And Frank is just the cutest name for him I think!

Plus all my family and friends already know him as Frank 

We both feel so lucky to get frank, but we feel bad too because we know he's your favourite, stacy


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AWW! Frank is handsome!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

HAHAHA I LOVE how Frank thinks.

Thanks for sharing these photos with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> :aktion033: :aktion033: Congratulations Carolee on your new family member! Frank ("No Name") was my fav from the start. It has been such fun watching he and his litter mates grow. It will be a joy to have a puppy raised by Stacy and her family I'm sure! I hope you and he are as happy together as I am with my baby boy Shoni. Shoni is 8 mo. old now but is still my baby! :wub:[/B]


I'm so glad everyone has been so supportive during this litter! Shoni is still as adorable as he was as a puppy, you must be so happy with him!!



> I always feel so sad when one our babies leaves his birth home to go to his forever home. Since we all shared in the birth, we all sort of miss him when he moves. I'm so happy, however, that new mom will share Frank with us. He certainly is a beauty.
> Remember, we can never have too many Frank pictures.[/B]


I feel sad also, believe me! But I love having the pics posted so i feel like he is still a part of my family!! 



> Ken and I have been thinking of a bunch of names, but we really like his original name FranknBeans! All my family pets in the past have had food names so we figured we'd stick to that. And Frank is just the cutest name for him I think!
> 
> Plus all my family and friends already know him as Frank
> 
> We both feel so lucky to get frank, but we feel bad too because we know he's your favourite, stacy [/B]


Aww you're sweet! 

Frank knows his name and will come wiggling up to you when you call him, he's really a sweet boy. We also call him Mr. Beans. My dogs always have way too many names, LOL!!


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

> Aww you're sweet!
> 
> Frank knows his name and will come wiggling up to you when you call him, he's really a sweet boy. We also call him Mr. Beans. My dogs always have way too many names, LOL!![/B]



awwwwwww :smstarz: :wub: :wub: aaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
This house-search thing is killing me! i'm ready to hit the fastforward button to the day i get to be with frank 

mr. bean is one of my favorite british shows. have you guys seen it? its so funny!!!!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Hes soooo harn adorable Stacy!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Carolee!!! I am so excited and happy for you! :chili: 

I have been so busy with Mateo (Jolly Gigantore) that I haven't been able to come on SM untill today.

Frank is such a cutie pie! All three brothers are darling - honeslty! Stacy has done such a wonderful job raising them in such a loving home. I call her Mateo's Yommy for Your Other Mommy because she is so devoted to her puppys.

As for names, Mateo has a ton of them, besides Mateo. My new favorite is fluffer pupper given to him by my second grade teammate. He is so fluffy when I brush him out.

I just love him :wub: :wub: !! I know you are going to love Frank :wub: :wub: more and more every day.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

frank is a beautiful boy... :wub: i'm so glad he's going to such a wonderful home... but i'm sure you wouldn't let him go to any other type!! :biggrin: and i'm very, very fond of lucy... :wub: she and mini look so much alike! B)


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

What a doll! 

Cyndi


----------



## carolee (Jan 16, 2008)

> Carolee!!! I am so excited and happy for you! :chili:
> 
> I have been so busy with Mateo (Jolly Gigantore) that I haven't been able to come on SM untill today.
> 
> ...


Hi Joanne! Thank you! Yes I'm so excited too! I'm so glad that I met Stacy, aren't you?

Yommy! I love that term!! Mateo is so lucky to have a Mommy and a Yommy - he gets to go from one loving family to another 

I'm sure frank is going to get a whole lot of other names....fluffbutt, fuzzywuzzy, frankfurrrer, beanbag  

oh oh those names remind me of a poem ken quoted to me once when we first started dating....maybe your school kids will enjoy it : 

"Fuzzy Wuzzy wuz a Bear
Fuzzy Wuzzy had no Hair
Fuzzy Wuzzy wuzn't very Fuzzy wuz he?"

Romantic eh? 

hope to see more pictures of Mateo!!! 

-carol-


----------

